# Centerbands for pens



## Boomer (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a question on something I have been wanting to try.  How tough or what are the secrets to making different centerbands for the pens I am going to turn.  The ones that come from the kits are ok but I would like to extend my pen turning.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Mar 10, 2009)

A couple of easy options are to make the pen without a centerband.  All you have to do is make the upper barrel a little longer.  You can do that by using the long tube from a euro kit, or seat the tube on the cap end and leave a gap at the centerband end where there is no tube.  That probably doesn't make sense, but there are better descriptions in the tutorials.  You just make the upper barrel a little larger diameter than the lower barrel.  Another option is to use something like corian or pickguard or a different color wood.  Again, you can use a euro long tube for the upper barrel and trim back about 1/4" for the new material.  I've done this with corian a few times and it works pretty well.  Again, there are lots of tutorials and posts with better details.


----------



## mick (Mar 10, 2009)

The spring issue of Woodturning Design has a great, very simple article for making centerbands. Much of it involves the same things Keith was mentioning above but with pictures and diagrams. Good excuse as any to pick up the new issue!


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 10, 2009)

See page four of this article from the library.


----------



## Manny (Mar 16, 2009)

*nice*

Great article

Yet another door flys open in front of me....


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 16, 2009)

You can also make center bands from alcrylic and wood cut-offs that are left from pen blanks. I make centerbands for many different kinds of pens.  They look good.  I also make pens without center bands and in some cases don't make the top longer then the bottom and don't put on clips either.  I also use cut-offs to make finials rather then use metal ones.


----------



## Manny (Mar 16, 2009)

My wife has been asking why I have been keeping all of the cut offs in a big scrap bucket.

Now I have a good reason lol


Manny


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 16, 2009)

You can also glue them onto tubes if they all align and make an everything pen. If they are long enough you can also make key rings and zipper attachments.  You can use them as far as your imagination allows.:good:


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 17, 2009)

You can also use Brass and Aluminum and different types and colors of plastic , even old (or current) credit cards and dyed wood veneers . just cut them to size and glue them up and drill them out .


----------



## amosfella (Mar 17, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> You can also use Brass and Aluminum and different types and colors of plastic , even old (or current) credit cards and dyed wood veneers . just cut them to size and glue them up and drill them out .



I would be careful about cutting up credit cards.  They could charge you with willful destruction of property.  The credit card actually belongs to them, they just gave you the privilege of using it......
Proceed at your own risk......


----------



## George_Clark (Mar 23, 2009)

> I would be careful about cutting up credit cards. They could charge you with willful destruction of property. The credit card actually belongs to them, they just gave you the privilege of using it......
> Proceed at your own risk......





 



You have got to be kidding.  What do you do with your expired credit cards?


----------



## WoodWizard (Mar 24, 2009)

must be a Canada issue.....I have cut up LOTS of them, and I still sleep well at night:biggrin:


----------

